# hgv mechanics?



## rohmanns (Jul 20, 2009)

hi i would really appreciate any info or insight from any one experienced in this field.other half is a hgv mechanic(and class 1driver but its the mechanics side we are looking at) and we are now close to recieving our visas.we were looking at alberta but would be willing to locate anywhere (family friendly) which would give us a good chance of employment in this field...any suggestions????


----------

